# Excess Basel



## bradger (Oct 21, 2019)

I have been growing Basel in doors for a while now, and have a lot so sometime yesterday I thought about smoking some of it, so a quick google search lead me to a post here back in 2006.  Their was not much to it.  i figure a cold smoke with the maze on my Gasser will work, the post said they did it until it got dehydrated. so i was going to to the same.


----------



## xray (Oct 21, 2019)

Sounds like a cool idea, let us know how it comes out.

I like to make pesto with mine and freeze into cubes and small containers.


----------



## bradger (Oct 21, 2019)

xray said:


> Sounds like a cool idea, let us know how it comes out.



of coarse


----------

